# Cat 262c value?



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm looking to get a general value on a 2012 cat 262c with about 1400 hours on it. I've looked up what they are selling for but i Havnt come across any that have actually sold and at what price. Also, I hear they are great machines. How many of you own one and how do you like them? Anything I need to look out for? Any info would help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Petr51488;1956931 said:


> I'm looking to get a general value on a 2012 cat 262c with about 1400 hours on it. I've looked up what they are selling for but i Havnt come across any that have actually sold and at what price. Also, I hear they are great machines. How many of you own one and how do you like them? Anything I need to look out for? Any info would help. Thank you in advance.


I have a 2010 262C and it has been trouble free for over 1500 hrs now. Its reliable, comfortable and I wouldn't hesitate on buying another if I was looking.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

When I can justify a skidsteer thats what I will be getting.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Greenmtboy;1960753 said:


> I have a 2010 262C and it has been trouble free for over 1500 hrs now. Its reliable, comfortable and I wouldn't hesitate on buying another if I was looking.


Thanks! The one I'm looking at doesn't say 2 speed on the sticker.. Does it mean it's only a single speed?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 2010 and dealer told me 20K it has less then 600hrs on it. Its not a rust bucket but the edges of arms show a little rust bleeding rims got rust a bit too. This is 2 speed with high flow pretty loaded machine. Do a search for the machine look at Ritchie bro auction or other auctions. Wouldn't want a snow machine that's only single speed.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Petr51488;1961120 said:


> Thanks! The one I'm looking at doesn't say 2 speed on the sticker.. Does it mean it's only a single speed?


That is correct. If it does not say two speed underneath the 262C, it is only a single speed unless for some reason the decals have been replaced. If you have access to it, get in start it, release the parking brake and then hit the trigger on the left joystick, if it is two speed a rabbit will light up on the left-hand upper display.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Grassman09;1961203 said:


> I have a 2010 and dealer told me 20K it has less then 600hrs on it. Its not a rust bucket but the edges of arms show a little rust bleeding rims got rust a bit too. This is 2 speed with high flow pretty loaded machine. Do a search for the machine look at Ritchie bro auction or other auctions. Wouldn't want a snow machine that's only single speed.


That sounds cheap. I would guess around $25k-32k depending on hours, condition and options. With the new emissions the C-Series is going to hold there value pretty well.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Greenmtboy;1961261 said:


> That is correct. If it does not say two speed underneath the 262C, it is only a single speed unless for some reason the decals have been replaced. If you have access to it, get in start it, release the parking brake and then hit the trigger on the left joystick, if it is two speed a rabbit will light up on the left-hand upper display.


Thanks for your help. Yes, the machine only says 262c and doesn't have two speed or high flow written on it. I don't have access to it anymore until next week. I did some research on a few equipment sites and it seems to go between like you said 25-35k and even as high as 40. Im sure the higher values would include the 2 speed and high flow.

How crucial is the 2 speed option? as far as resale value.. It does have heat and ac. Pretty sure they all have the "pressurized cabs"


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1961269 said:


> That sounds cheap. I would guess around $25k-32k depending on hours, condition and options. With the new emissions the C-Series is going to hold there value pretty well.


Yea I thought so too. Trying to pull the wool over my eyes. Lease is up this spring and I can buy it for 5k.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Petr51488;1961279 said:


> Thanks for your help. Yes, the machine only says 262c and doesn't have two speed or high flow written on it. I don't have access to it anymore until next week. I did some research on a few equipment sites and it seems to go between like you said 25-35k and even as high as 40. Im sure the higher values would include the 2 speed and high flow.
> 
> How crucial is the 2 speed option? as far as resale value.. It does have heat and ac. Pretty sure they all have the "pressurized cabs"


That depends on its intended use. If you were looking to purchase it for snow removal, you are going to want 2 speed. Most have cabs/glass some do not. I opted for most option because of the versatility and the never know factor. Depending on your application, you could probably get away without high flow. If I was to purchase an additional one, I would not even consider one without 2 speed, ride control or ac.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Grassman09;1961307 said:


> Yea I thought so too. Trying to pull the wool over my eyes. Lease is up this spring and I can buy it for 5k.


5k seems like a good number...but I have no idea what you have into it.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Petr51488;1956931 said:


> I'm looking to get a general value on a 2012 cat 262c with about 1400 hours on it. I've looked up what they are selling for but i Havnt come across any that have actually sold and at what price. Also, I hear they are great machines. How many of you own one and how do you like them? Anything I need to look out for? Any info would help. Thank you in advance.


You have to look at the asking prices, then look at the auction results. Asking prices will be the high side of the value and auction results will be the bottom, in between is what you will pay depending on various factors.

Here is a link to a search in did at Machinery Trader that shows you the high/low/average of auction results and listings for 262C with 1000-2000hrs. You can click on the listings number to see the individual machines.

Cat 262C Search Results

You can also setup an account with Ritchie Bros and view their results. For 262C they've sold 76 between $43,178 and $11,458. Now thats machines with up to almost 10k hrs. Average was around 24k.

We had a 262C for 700hrs then traded for a 262C2 and ran it for 2,000hrs then traded for a 262D and almost have 500hrs on that. The C series are good machines overall. They have their design flaws, but nothing serious and they are pretty nice to run. The controls were a bit slow at first which some people would not like going from a pilot machine, but you get used to them. They are very comfortable, fairly easy to work on and reliable. Had a HG go out on the C2 under warranty but otherwise no issues with any of them, even operator inflicted broken parts were non existent surprisingly. But we do get rid of them soon to avoid the downtime. The C series has been out for 8+ years now so most of the issues I think they would have a good handle on by now.



Greenmtboy;1961269 said:


> With the new emissions the C-Series is going to hold there value pretty well.


Maybe, maybe not, the D series offers a lot of nice stuff over the C/C2 that I wouldn't think of buying a C/C2 simply because it doesn't have EGR or DPF, too many advantages to the D series. There flying off the dealers lot around here too so people must not be too scared of the emissions.



Petr51488;1961279 said:


> Thanks for your help. Yes, the machine only says 262c and doesn't have two speed or high flow written on it. I don't have access to it anymore until next week.
> 
> How crucial is the 2 speed option? as far as resale value.. It does have heat and ac. Pretty sure they all have the "pressurized cabs"


The Two speed sticker is an additional sticker that is put on top of the 262C sticker just under the 262C. It's possible a pressure washer took them off or somebody replaced the 262C decals because they looked bad and never put new two speed stickers on them. I would want to find out for sure though. Seller should easily be able to tell you.

2 speed isn't crucial if you don't plan to travel anywhere and just plan on heavy work. We do a lot of lift and carry type stuff with ours so they are always in two speed, even if you dont need the speed, running at lower RPM is much nicer when you don't need the power, saves fuel too. It does hurt resale not having it which is why everything our dealer orders has it, the cost to add it is minimal compared to the resale hit later on. In your case though you should be able to buy it cheaper to begin with, somebody else already took the hit.

High flow isn't necessary unless you will be running attachments that require it.

Any C/C2/D series Cat with an enclosed cab is pressurized. The HVAC is pretty good in them, but keeping the condensor and evap clean isn't the easiest.


----------

